# Datenbankanbindung: Java - MySQL



## mr_brownstone175 (31. Jan 2007)

Hi, ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich möchte meine SQL Datenbank In mein Java-Programm einbinden. Hier möchte ich z.B. alle Filmtitel aufgelistet bekommen...beim Copilieren erhalte ich jedoch folgende Fehlermeldung: "com.mysql.jdbc.ResultSet@758fc9"

hier der Code:
	
	
	
	





```
import java.sql.*;


public class Bridge
{
	
public static void main( String args[] )
{
try {
	Class.forName ("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");

}
catch ( ClassNotFoundException e ) {
System.out.println( "Fehler bei JDBC-Bridge" + e );
return;
}

Connection conn = null;
Statement stmt;
ResultSet rSet;

try
{
String url = "jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/dvds";
conn = DriverManager.getConnection( url, "root", "pw" );
stmt = conn.createStatement();


String sqlQuery = "SELECT Titel FROM Filme";
rSet = stmt.executeQuery( sqlQuery );

System.out.println( rSet );

stmt.close();
conn.close();
}
catch ( SQLException e )
{
System.out.println( "Fehler bei Tabellenabfrage" + e );
return;
}

}
}
```

Also die Verbindung zur Datenbank schafft er, denn wenn ich beispielsweise das Passwort ändere, bekomm ich "Access Denied".... Weiß jemand wie ich diesen Fehler beheben kann? Wär echt sehr dankbar...


----------



## DP (31. Jan 2007)

aus 


```
System.out.println( rSet );
```

wird


```
while(rSet.next()){
System.out.println(rSet.getString("Titel")); 
}
```


----------



## mr_brownstone175 (31. Jan 2007)

hey tausend Dank! es funzt! :toll:


----------

